# Names: Your full name?



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 5, 2008)

arrrrrrgh... i accedentaly deleted everything... the tittle says all?

(sorry in a lazy, bad mood cant be bothered with things atm...)


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't have a middle name. In Greece, the male and female last names have a different ending so if I married Mario, my last name would have a different ending than his


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 6, 2008)

ooh wud it be maria/??


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 6, 2008)

Lol, I mean I would have the female version of his last name. Basically, instead of ending in "IS" it would end in "OU"


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 6, 2008)

-scratch head...- okay..? lol

:?


----------



## Becca (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not going to put my last name on here but my full name is Rebecca Lynda


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 6, 2008)

Becca go on MSN please..?


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 6, 2008)

My Name is Francesca Claire Haselden. Yes, I have the longest name in the entire world... thanks Mum and Dad. When I wanted to sign up for online banking, the name box needed my full name, but didn't have enough space to fit my name in! I ended up having to call up to do it because my name was too long. And in Primary school we all had our names written on long cards on our desks for us to learn to spell. Mine ended up going off the edge of the table.

Its also the most difficult thing for people to spell. I think the worst I've had it Fran-Jessica Hasledone

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pamnock (Nov 6, 2008)

For security reasons, I would advise not listing your full name on the internet. Any predator on the board with a vague idea of where you live can google a photo of your community, your house, and even access your phone number.

Pam


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 6, 2008)

To be honest, anyone can hit my Facebook page and see this information. Anyone can search my username and find out a wealth of information about me...

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 6, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> For security reasons, I would advise not listing your full name on the internet. Any predator on the board with a vague idea of where you live can google a photo of your community, your house, and even access your phone number.
> 
> Pam



i have to second that Pam.


----------



## RexyRex (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah...no last names. That would make me nervous. I have a very unusual name, first and last. But my first name is Winter.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 6, 2008)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> Yeah...no last names. That would make me nervous. I have a very unusual name, first and last. But my first name is Winter.


i like your name!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 6, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > For security reasons, I would advise not listing your full name on the internet. Any predator on the board with a vague idea of where you live can google a photo of your community, your house, and even access your phone number.
> ...



it worries me, but Mom has a very strick no last name internet poilcy in place with me and Em so i don't really have to decide!

i'm Anna Lauren


----------



## BSAR (Nov 6, 2008)

My name is Amanda Leigh. Not putting my last name either.


----------



## Becca (Nov 6, 2008)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> Becca go on MSN please..?


When you sent that as a PM as well I was in ICT at school and just happened to sneak onto RO and read it hehe!


----------



## Becca (Nov 6, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > For security reasons, I would advise not listing your full name on the internet. Any predator on the board with a vague idea of where you live can google a photo of your community, your house, and even access your phone number.
> ...


Thats why I didn't put mine 

And RexyRex, OMG Winter is such an awesome name :shock: I love it


----------



## RexyRex (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Fran and Becca 

I hated it growing up, but it's not so bad now.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 6, 2008)

My full name is Susan Elizabeth Mary Catherine (Hey I'm Catholic what can I say) LOL

Susan

Soooska is Susan in Ukrainian and my Dad was Ukrainian


----------



## Becca (Nov 6, 2008)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> Thanks Fran and Becca
> 
> I hated it growing up, but it's not so bad now.


Awwh, It's really cool we have an Autumn and a Winter do we have a Summer? I know we have a username Spring.....


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> *RexyRex wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks Fran and Becca
> ...



We should hunt for someone named Summer on facebook and tell them we need them lol. 

My name is Brandy Ann 

No last name 

I have Actors and Actresses with the same last name, Wrestlers and old time ( 1939 ) singers.


----------



## LedaHartwood (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine's long for legal reasons. However, I will omit my sire name, due to internet safty.

The first two are my first and middle names. The second one is my mother's maiden name, that I choose to keep when I went through my adoption. The name you don't see "____" is my father's name that I took and hifinated with Shannon when I was adopted. The last one is my Grandmother's clan name. She's the Clan leader for the whole lot of the McRae's for the mid-west of USA.

Amelia Ruth Shannon-______ McRae

I'm proud of my long name ^.^ and my blood.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 6, 2008)

I am just Stan. 
On my birth certificate it is Stanley. No middle name.

My Chinese name is another story. It is difficult to translate.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine is Patricia Ann. How boring is that? I was named after my mother.


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a pretty plain name as well. Rebecca Ann. I was named after "Rebecca of SunnyBrook farm." My mom liked the Shirley Temple movie. It's also a book.


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't mind sharing my whole name, I'm so old and boring I don't think anyone would use it for anything harmfull .

I am Michelle Laura MacWhirter. People always prounce my last name as "Mic ferta" but the 'wh' is the same sound as whirring or what or where.

My name was going to be Summer Breeze lol! My mum had just turned 18 when she had me and was a bit of a dreamer. Dad swooped in on her when she was still fuzzy (I was born my c-section) and got her to agree to a more normal name.

I should really be McWhirter but dad added in the a to distance us from his dad who he hates.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 6, 2008)

My birth name was Cheryl Lynn - but when I was adopted - my parents named me Peggy and kept the "Cheryl" part as my middle name...

I always wished I had a more glamorous name when I was younger...now? I sorta like Peggy...


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 6, 2008)

Autumn Amber G...

Yes, I was born in the fall. Nov. 14, same day as Prince Charles. I don't have ears like him, tho.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 6, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> My birth name was Cheryl Lynn - but when I was adopted - my parents named me Peggy and kept the "Cheryl" part as my middle name...
> 
> I always wished I had a more glamorous name when I was younger...now? I sorta like Peggy...


ha ha ha i started reading this and saw Cheryl and thought "oh crap i have been calling her peg i tho ught that was her name" lol then i kept reading, you scared me for a minute there.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine is Emily Kate. 

I could pretty much have like 3 last names, lol. My rabbits all have a different last name, depending on who their former owners were, who there daddies are lol. 

Example: Bruce's last name is Charba from his human-mommy's last name. Lily is married to Bruce, so her last name is Jackson-Charba, a combination of her human's last name and her husbun's. Ray's last name is Charba. hehe. Complicated, I know. 

Emily


----------



## swanlake (Nov 6, 2008)

Michelle Renae


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 6, 2008)

You guys have such nice names.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine is Silvie Amilda Meraid (not giving last name).

I hate my name .

All of your guys' names are lovely!


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> Mine is Silvie Amilda Meraid (not giving last name).
> 
> I hate my name .
> 
> All of your guys' names are lovely!


Want to trade ?


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 6, 2008)

Amy Lynn Gregorio (greg-or-e-o)....how BORING. 

Want to know what is even more boring? When I get married my full name will be "Amy Lynn Davis"....how even mooooore boring!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 7, 2008)

*Becknutt wrote:*


> I have a pretty plain name as well. Rebecca Ann. I was named after "Rebecca of SunnyBrook farm." My mom liked the Shirley Temple movie. It's also a book.



We have the same name except mine is Rebecca Anne. I don't think i was named after anyone thou.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 7, 2008)

hahaha right I forgot to put my name down since i deleted teh start arghh..

well My name is Prisca Lorenza with no middle name! 

and my family and I all have driffrent last names!


mum has the longest though ..... 4 names quiite long and hard to spell...

EVERYONES NAME IS SOOO PRETTY!!!


Prisca xx


----------



## BethM (Nov 8, 2008)

I see a lot of Ann and Anne as middle names. I'm Elizabeth Anni. Most people pronounce my middle name like "Annie" and look at me quizically as though I spell it wrong. It's actually my German grandmother's first name, and there's really no "e" on the end. It's pronounced "Ahh-nee." Like Ani diFranco. I always thought it was weird to have the different pronounciations, like English first name, German middle name. My maiden name was German, too, but I just married a man who's half-Chinese on his dad's side, so now my last name is Chinese. Weirdness. 
I had the option to drop my middle name when I got married, they were saying if I wanted to not have a middle name or change it I could on the marriage certificate and it would be a legal name change, but I decided to keep it, even if it does make my full name a little odd.


----------



## Becca (Nov 8, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Autumn Amber G...
> 
> Yes, I was born in the fall. Nov. 14, same day as Prince Charles. I don't have ears like him, tho.


Nearly your birthday then


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 8, 2008)

You're right Becca! I'm gonna be OOOLLLLDDDD (ok, 22, but it feels old).
I don't know what to do for my BD, but that's another thread in itself


----------



## dazzy_14 (Nov 8, 2008)

Everything but my last name is ...

Daisy Stephanie 

daisy
xoxo


----------



## irishlops (Dec 14, 2008)

my full name is (im giveing full because im irish, and poor, what would a pervert do 2 me..)

Elena Jacinta Margret- Mary Durey.

my first name- Elena is a saints pet name like benadttee would be berine or ngel. the saint was St. Faustina.

Random birth name added- Jacinta was also a saint. 

Margret- mary- a saints name, my confomation name...

Durey- surname, means bee keeper in sctottich..


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 14, 2008)

Montana Alexandria


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 14, 2008)

My full name is Karlee Kaye. 

And I'm not going to be putting my last name, not that I don't trust people on here. But you get what I mean. 





Karlee


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 14, 2008)

I am:

Jennifer Anne ______



My last name is a very common Irish name, beginning with C.... although I am in no way Irish.... maybe way back but I don't know really..

I don't really mind people knowing it- anyone who is on my Facebook can see it, and it's a very common name, but I still wont post it here 

I HATE the Jennifer. I was called Jenny as well for most of my life but now I make everyone call me Jen. Calling me Jenny is the quickest way to annoy me lol!  Jennifer is only for waiting room lists etc lol...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 14, 2008)

*I'm the same way with my name. I HATE being called Becky. I tell people there's no Y in my name. It's you either call me Rebecca or Beck or Becca. But not BECKY.

mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I HATE the Jennifer. I was called Jenny as well for most of my life but now I make everyone call me Jen. Calling me Jenny is the quickest way to annoy me lol!  Jennifer is only for waiting room lists etc lol...


----------



## Becca (Dec 14, 2008)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *I'm the same way with my name. I HATE being called Becky. I tell people there's no Y in my name. It's you either call me Rebecca or Beck or Becca. But not BECKY.
> 
> *


I hate being called Becky too!!

My nickname has been Bexter so LOL Its Becca, Bex or Bexter for me!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 14, 2008)

Becca, if Becky annoys you, why do you use a variation of it as your msn addy?


----------



## Becca (Dec 14, 2008)

Well I went throguh a oahse LOL, a short phase but I hate it.. I wanna change it but I dunno how!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 14, 2008)

*pats* You can just get a new addy and then add all the people you want on it to it.


----------



## Becca (Dec 14, 2008)

Well the person I enjoy talking to the most is never online.....TRACY


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 15, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Yes, I was born in the fall. Nov. 14, same day as Prince Charles. I don't have ears like him, tho.


THANK GOODNESS!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 15, 2008)

my name is grace ann-marie tara and not posting my last name lol


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 15, 2008)

Phoebe Grace Evans, anyone can get that info of facebook or something and don't know what anyone would want with me lol. I was going to be called Tilly but mum wouldn't let dad hehe, so instead she got my name out of a women's magazine promoting a new soap "friends" lol.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, my last name is in my screen name on here, so, oh well. Come and get me, stalkers! I has an attack bunneh!

My name is Kelly Jean. I am named after a guy, Gene Kelly. "Singing in the Rain", anyone? I was told by my mum that I was also named after Grace Kelly. 

I giggle, 'cause Will's middle name is Clare *giggle*. It's for County Clare, Ireland, and it is somewhat a family name (within his family). He's like the 10th William Clare or Clare William. He just doesn't have the fancy suffix on his name (Jr., II, III, IV, etc.)


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 15, 2008)

Our two boys are Jeffrey Allan and Joshua Aaron ... our last name is a "W", so we have:

JAWs I and JAWs 2!! Yikes! Swim for your lives!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 15, 2008)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yes, I was born in the fall. Nov. 14, same day as Prince Charles. I don't have ears like him, tho.
> ...


You could land a plane with those babies :biggrin2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 15, 2008)

ahaha lol poor prince charles


----------

